# Frontier model range, cable operated gas locker door



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Have a 2013 Mohawk, this morning the remote cable operated gas locker door operating cable failed on me. The cable operating lugs are secured to the spring loaded door catches by cable ties, one of them failed (snapped) this meant I could not open the door. Its a very fiddly and awkward job to manually open the catches involving lying under the locker with a torch and screwdrivers, even more so when its raining. I found the other catch cable tie also cracked so both sides renewed and second cable ties fitted to both.

Have you checked yours? I will be renewing mine every year from now on. Thank you AT for such a rubbish low cost solution to securing the cable lugs to the cables.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for that Stu, I'll be looking at mine this weekend.
Eddie


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be checking mine too! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

One more job added to the list of jobs to be done before we head off in May....

Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

We had the same thing happen on our Cheyenne 840D the first day of a 3 month tour of France. Narbonne Accessoires near Rouen managed to open the locker by tapping the hinges apart (amazingly without any damage!!) and getting in that way. They replaced the broken cable tie with 2 thicker cable ties and we were on our way again. However, I have also joined the two catches with a length of strong cord so if the cable ties fail again I can poke a piece of bent wire up from below to pull the cord and voila! the locker is open.

Bazza


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea badly supplemented and cheap as chips.>>

cabby


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Replace cable ties with small key rings. Free from Timpsons!


----------



## theubendman (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Stu I have a 2013 Mohawk I will be checking mine also . Thanks for the post.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Stewart, many thanks for sharing this. We're out tomorrow in ours for the weekend, so I shall check it out. 

Rob


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

The cracking on mine was difficult to see being on underside of the cable tie, check with a magnifying glass better still renew and double up yearly.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

My gas locker cable ties, one had already broken BEFORE delivery, and had been replaced, the second broke within 2 days of having the van. My resolve was to firstly fit triangular shaped links to the catches, but as these pull at such an acute angle, I decided to modify this, so the catches were pulled straight. I purchased a couple of 10mm plastic pulleys from e-bay (pence), then fitted to the metal with self-tappers, but not too tight, so the pulleys turned. A 1 mtre length of fine cable from B&Q, and some straight crimps were used, to make up a second cable, to pull the catches straight. I left the original one, as a back-up. (see picture).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank goodness my m/home operates with a simple key . No cable ties and pulleys and cord for me :wink2:


tony


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

I have replaced mine metal ty-wraps. They are stainless steel and heat resistant. So hopefully a repair for life.
Frank


----------

